# Camping



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Yay I am going Camping for the first time on the 14th of August 

What do I take??

I don't know what would be best to pack food wise... 

I was thinking of trying to get a rounders kit for outdoor games...

Anymore suggestions?

xxx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Something comfy to sleep on, when i go camping again i will be taking a lilo/airbed or even a proper little camp bed rather than just a camping mat as i found sleeping on the ground so uncomfortable on the hips. 
We bought our food day to day as without a fridge its hard to keep stuff fresh and i didn't want to leave food in the tent getting hot and growing bacteria all day, we would buy the next days breakfast ingredients the night before and that was ok. I only used bottled water too as it was quite a treck to the tap and being an outside tap god knows what the pipes were like and whether it was actually fit to drink. 

Even though i enjoyed my caming adventure i still haven't forgiven dh for taking me camping with two of his mates for our honeymoon    and that was 7 years ago and i still haven't received the proper honeymoon he promised doubt now i ever will  .

Have a great time hun its a good adventure and i cant wait to take D when he's old enough..........just as long as i have a comfy bed


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I will definately look into taking lilos then.

I was thinking of making some homemade kebabs for the BBQ

xxx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Mmmmmmmmmmm sounds yum.
I seem to remember living on bacon sossies eggs and beans when we went camping and whatever we'd had to eat in the theme park.........yep my honeymoon was sleeping in a tent by night and going round Alton Towers by day for three days..........then on the way to some derelict English hertiage place i read the map wrong resulting in a row and so dh kicked me out of the car and drove off leaving me at the roadside,  for a couple of hours not a good honeymoon.
If you're an adventurous person you'll love it. Where are you going?


----------



## bobob (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi there...

There are a brilliant range of books called 'Cool Camping' I have had 'Cool Camping Wales' for a couple of years, it is full of great photos and tips on best sites, was looking for 'Cool Camping England' the other day and saw a 'Cool Camping' book that was all about starting out... things to pack, tips on cooking... looked really good, might be worth a look. I love camping... my top 5 tips would be

1. Take comfy jogging bottoms, thick socks and a big top to be cosy in the evenings as it can be surprisingly cold... also this is very easy to put on when nature calls in the night!
2. Chocolate and options hot chocolate sachets
3. A washing-up bowl, liquid, cloth and tea towel
4. Some of those big candle fares that you can buy from Habitat/ Homebase etc are really nice when sitting out at night
5. Face wipes for when you don't fancy along walk to the loos but want a clean face!


Have fun XXX


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

When I used to go camping a lot we'd eat out a lot (at least once a day) for ease. Then again, we only had a saucpan full of water for a fridge! (later we "upgraded" to a coolbox.) 
Needless to say we did not have much in the way of chilled stuff - mostly milk and butter and the odd pack of bacon or sausages. For breakfasts we used to take those mutlipack boxes of cereals (you know, the little individual portions) and most of the rest of it was tinned - Tinned beans and sausages etc and big soups. Even if you have a powered fridge you aren't realistically going to have much room for anything you need to keep chilled so if you want to make your own kebabs it's best to buy the ingredients there and make them as you are going to eat them than try to store them for any length of time. 

The general rule of food and camping is to avoid anything that can go off quickly in heat and anything that that bugs and creepy crawlies can get into easily. Take some plastic containers for food you can't reseal or buy only foods in portions you will use up in one sitting. (i.e. like the individual cereals) or you will end up with a mouth full of bugs one day.  

If the campsite has a camp shop that's great as you can rent icepacks (for your coolbox if you don't have a fridge) and buy fresh stuff daily as you need it. If it doesn't, check out how far the nearest shop is and plan your stocks accordingly.

In the non food department, take clothes for all sorts of weather. August ought to be warm enough but it can get really chilly at 2 am with nothing but a sheet of nylon between you and the sky. You will probably, at some point, bbe outside being awed by the starscape above you so you'll want to wrap up. Take only comfy clothes that look ok if they get a bit crumpled and that can be put on easily (therte's not much room in a tent) and washed and dried easily if they get wet (if it rains). 

Playing cards and some other rainy day activities (I once spent an entire miserable wet day in Watchet trouncing my DH at strip poker  ) 

Some bug candles and bug repellent spray for you. 

A washing line and pegs (you may not intend to do any washing but you might need it for towels and tea towels anyway. 

A small barbeque or some of those throw away ones (you might need to check with the campsite if this is allowed). You will also need a camp stove - depending on how elaborate you want to be, a single burner should be adequate. 

A camp kettle (you can get those you plug into the cigarette lighter in cars but the heat up on the stove ones are better since they don't require you to start the engine or anything so if you fancy a cuppa at 3am you can have one without disturbing everyone else on the site. ) You will also need a couple of saucepans, a frying pan and the usual; cutlery and crockery. Oh and at least one decently sharp kitchen knife. 

Torches or battery powered lighting (candles are great for outside but tents are flammable so don't use them inside.) Also matches and/or a lighter. 

A battery powered radio. 


C~x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Get a pitch with electic hookup   and go and get a hookup lead/plug set from the camping shop! We have fridge, light and I can straighten my hair  ( most important) 

Disposable bbq a must  Easy and you can throw away without having the mess of packing one up to bring home

Take lots and lots of warm clothing/bedding as it can still get very cold at night in a tent in the uk in summer 

We usually also take some board games like trivial pursuit for the evenings in the tent ( whilst having a few drinks  ) 
One time we ended up with playing rude work scrabble 

We are taking my nephews in August for a few nights and it is their first camping trip 
xx


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

ive just come back from a great camping trip in brittany....we bought one of those bucket barbies and a bag of charcoal, great to cook on over and over and then in the evening you take the grill off and you can keep the bucket near you as it will keep you warm. I took the mini packet of cereals and a tub of powdered milk. its handy for your cup of tea in the morning if you cant access fresh milk. 
have a great time, I think as long as your warm and dry and comfy camping rocks!    
love pobby xx


----------

